# has your teenage life changed



## smallbump1

Hey i just wanted to know if any teenagers out there if there life has changed by having a baby while there a teenager as am expecting and i am just wondering if u miss your teenager life?


----------



## x__amour

I was 18 when I was pregnant with my first and 19 when she was born. I had a quiet teenage life so not much changed for me.


----------



## Cheyby

Like the PP, I also had a quiet teenage life... I think I went to 4 parties throughout my entire high school career. I was in my final year of school when I had my little one last year but I think it did change quite a bit. 

I went from working weekends, going to school, hanging with my bf regularly to being a single, stay-at-home mom starting her own business and working from home directly after finishing school. The change is worth it though. :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think it depends what sort of things you did before.. obviously if you are into getting drunk and partying a lot then it will be a big change, whereas if you prefer staying in and reading and watching TV then not so much. Me and my OH weren't into partying a lot so we could still do the leisurely things we did before (long walks, meals out) with the baby as well. Obviously there were things that changed too like having lay-ins together, being able to regularly have time alone together and doing things spur of the moment with friends.


----------



## Breeelizabeth

I had my daughter 4 weeks ago and my life has definitely changed. I used to enjoy the freedom of being able to go out whenever I wanted even if I wasn't going to drink I could still go out when I wanted and do what I wanted. It isn't so easy with a bub. Even if I could ask someone to babysit there is a lot of planning involved, I can't just go out on the spur of the moment.

In saying that, I have a new life and it's so much more rewarding than anything my teenage life ever gave me.


----------



## ClairAye

I had my son at 17 and before falling pregnant all I cared about was having fun, drinking etc. Now at 20 with two kids I do sometimes miss just having time for me to do what I like (for me now though that is some peace to crochet or go on the Xbox :dohh: ) I really shockingly don't miss my old life but I did enough partying before I got pregnant so don't feel like I missed out on much until it comes to everyone else my age having a car lol, that's about the only thing I envy!


----------



## MummyMana

No matter how old you are or what sort of life you have, life changes when you have a child :)


----------



## teendad78

My daughter is about 4 months old and I've been adjusting to life as a new dad. Her mother isn't in the picture and has no intention to be. My teenage life has (of course) changed significantly. I've found it very hard to hang out with friends and I've had to drop from a bunch of clubs that I have loved. My schedule is completely different and all my money goes towards my baby. Do I miss it? Kind of. It was certainly a lot easier. My only responsibilities were homework and the dishes and now I'm raising a person. However, I wouldn't change it. I love my daughter more than anything and would do anything for her. Sure it would be nice to have a little less stress but if comes between less stress and my baby I'll choose my baby every time. She's the best thing to ever happen to me for sure.


----------



## PatriciaHold

When I was a teenager, my parents had a daughter. My sister was nice at first, but over time, because of the huge need for attention, she just moved me away from my parents and I just stopped communicating with my parents. As a result, we just lost contact and more often began to swear over trifles.


----------

